# Felt F5 ordered today!



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

I just ordered my 2011 Felt F5 today and it should be in on Thursday or Friday according to the LBS  . I purchased this bike after MUCH hand-wringing (probably mostly unnecessary) and months of test riding and research. I thought I had my mind made up on a Giant TCR Composite but the Felt demo truck came by my LBS a few weeks ago and after that I was sold. I purchased this bike because I intend to ride it for quite a long time and upgrade as I go along and things wear out. I truly think that with the newly redesigned frames I was buying the best frame for my money. I would have loved to have purchased the F3, but I would have never have had the money to buy it, but I have the same frame and maybe eventually similar components and wheels.

I'll get pics up as soon as it comes in.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Your going to be thoroughly happy I believe! Congratulations on your purchase! I have upgraded my F5 over the winter and I have to tell you it has the best platform at the 2000 price point that I have ever ridden.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

What size did you order?


----------



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

pumaking said:


> What size did you order?


61 cm


----------



## BuffaloBud (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome to the club. Great ride.


----------



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

My F5 finally came in today. What a LONG week! Got home and rode a quick 20 mile loop I do regularly. Wow, what a bike. There is a marked difference between my new F5 and my roadified Bianchi Volpe. The F5 takes much much less effort to ramp up the speed and then maintain that speed. I enjoyed the bike very much. 

With water bottle cages and no pedals my 61cm bike weighed 18.4 lbs for those interested.

Here is a crap-tastic cell phone picture (I'll take some new pictures later)


----------

